# Who is/was the Wolves' best center?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We always had mediocre centers the entire franchise. In your own opinion, who do you think is/was the best center the Wolves ever had?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

get KG off the list thats just not fair lol.
Luc longley had the best career overall, but rasho was probably the best while he was actually here.
which is mighty depressing


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, KG played center, only when it was needed. I had to put it on because some people thought that way.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah true.... well i voted for rasho anyway, quite obviously KG could take on the rest of that list by himself, but as far as an actual center who played here ill go with rasho... and i hate rasho lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Lol, I feel ya. I never liked Rasho anyways. He left here for San Antonio. He never liked it here in Minnesota. What's funny, his first year with the Spurs - who got the WCF first? Yep, the Wolves before he finally advanced to WCF for the first time and then won the NBA championship last year. 

He was basically useless this postseason.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Lol, I feel ya. I never liked Rasho anyways. He left here for San Antonio. He never liked it here in Minnesota. What's funny, his first year with the Spurs - who got the WCF first? Yep, the Wolves before he finally advanced to WCF for the first time and then won the NBA championship last year.
> 
> He was basically useless this postseason.


yeah true, i didnt see him do anything pretty much the entire play offs....
just one of those guys who was born with height and got lucky, doesnt seem to put a whole lot of effort in to improve his game.
hopefully we can add a big Z or a magloire to this list next season


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

haha who picked Olawakandi


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> haha who picked Olawakandi


:laugh: was thinkin the same thing


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL, I guess I forgot to check on the public. It's not a big deal, anyway.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

```
Randy Breuer				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	191	6.9	4.8	[COLOR=Red]1.3	1.3[/COLOR]
[B]Total[/B]	681	6.8	4.4	0.9	1.1
					
	Felton Spencer				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	213	6	[COLOR=Red]6.6[/COLOR]	0.4	1.2
[B]Total[/B]	640	5.2	5.4	0.3	0.8
					
	Luc Longley				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	170	5.4	4.7	0.9	1.2
[B]Total[/B]	567	7.2	4.9	1.5	1
					
	Stacey King				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	68	7	4	0.7	0.7
[B]Total[/B]	438	6.4	3.3	0.9	0.5
					
	Sean Rooks				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	129	[COLOR=Red]9.3[/COLOR]	5.3	1	0.8
[B]Total[/B]	749	6.2	3.8	0.8	0.7
					
	Rasho Nesterovic				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	316	7.5	5.4	1	1.2
[B]Total[/B]	580	7	5.7	1	1.4
					
	Michael Olowokandi				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	137	6.1	5.5	0.5	1.2
[B]Total[/B]	476	8.6	7.1	0.7	1.4
					
	Mark Blount				
	[B]G	PPG	RPG	APG	BPG[/B]
[B]Wolves[/B]	42	[COLOR=Red]10.2[/COLOR]	4.8	0.8	1
[B]Total[/B]	434	7.5	4.6	0.9	0.9
```
*Red = Timberwolves' best high in center position.*

You notice Sean Rooks and Mark Blount shares the best in PPG among Wolves centers. Rooks have played more games, hence he was the better scoring center until Mark Blount play more games with the Wolves.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Rep


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So when will they ever had a center who average 10+ ppg? We always have bad luck with drafting/acquiring centers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> So when will they ever had a center who average 10+ ppg? We always have bad luck with drafting/acquiring centers.


gotta hope next season hey... 
pretty bad the franchise has never had a 10+ ppg center


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mark Blount could be the best we can have for now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i'm still hoping we can swing a griffin + (?) for magloire deal


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

You mean Paul Grant didn't make the list??? :laugh:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Meh, he was hardly being used. Only 4 friggin' games.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

let the hating begin..

i put olowokandi .. HAHA... sorry guys. 

i mean HONESTLY, this list is all garbage.. who am i supposed to pick!! haha..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> let the hating begin..
> 
> i put olowokandi .. HAHA... sorry guys.
> 
> i mean HONESTLY, this list is all garbage.. who am i supposed to pick!! haha..


well if you looked at all the centers we've had in a line and never saw them play bball before i'd probably pick him as the best one aswell lol


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sad to say it's Rasho, holy crap that's really really sad!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> I'm sad to say it's Rasho, holy crap that's really really sad!


lol depressing huh


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is Cherokee Parks???


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Where is Cherokee Parks???


I wasn't going to exaggerate this thread, so that's why there is a 'other' listed.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

rasho nesterovic just over olokowandi in my mind


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

so basically get at least half of the starting centers in the league, even some of the back ups and not only would they be better than anything we have now... but better than any center thats ever been on the team...
olowokandi second?? man thats depressing
heres hopin delambert, magoire, Z or somebody who can actually play the center position comes to the wolves


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Other. Ervin Johnson? He didn't put up great numbers but that guy played his butt off alongside KG when he was in Minny. Real blue collar kind of a guy and was the toughest guy ya had manning the middle defensively.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

ervin played solid... he was a good guy on D... 

im with ya Avalanche.. i hope dalembert, magloire or pryzbilla! can do somethin..


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It <i>could</i> be Patrick O'Bryant if you take him... :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> It <i>could</i> be Patrick O'Bryant if you take him... :biggrin:


obryants too big of a project to be bringing in and a big reach for the number 6 pick.
i like the guy personally, but there will be much better prospects and contributors on the board when we pick.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rasho, possibly, but when push comes to shove I have to go with Garnett being the best Minnesota's ever had as anything except maybe point guard :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Rasho, possibly, but when push comes to shove I have to go with Garnett being the best Minnesota's ever had as anything except maybe point guard :laugh:
> 
> Laurie


lol good point... best 2-5 the teams ever had, gawd


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

Rasho in his prime for me


----------

